# Crisis in Scotland.....



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

Sperm banks have run dry by midweek!
All the w*nkers are in Manchester!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ooooooooph


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

What does a Rangers supporter do after winning the 2008 UEFA Cup?

Switches off his playstation and gets back into bed with his sister!


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

New porn record set tonight in Manchester.......Dick f*cks one hundred thousand arseholes!!!! :lol:


----------

